# [SOLVED] Photoshop CS3 Extended - No Brush Tool



## abbsyss (Apr 7, 2008)

Have Mercy on me please I have just started using this program and have been going through some tutorial videos and when I went to try to duplicate a lesson I found I have no brush tool. Basically this program is worthless without it! 

Maybe I'm just stupid here but I have extensive knowledge of Paintshop Pro and just thought I'd try something new and tada stopped in my tracks by a missing tool!


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended - No Brush Tool*

You can always access the brush by pressing the *B* key, and you may have moved some stuff around, you can revert to the defauly layout by going to *Window -> Workspace -> Reset Palette Locations*.

Are you sure you're looking at a tutorial for CS3? The differences between CS2 and CS3 is fairly substantial, layout-wise.


----------



## abbsyss (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended - No Brush Tool*

thanks for the reply but I figured it all out and I won't tell you how dumb I feel....lol Thanks again!!


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended - No Brush Tool*

Haha, no worries. Photoshop isn't the easiest beast to tame. Best of luck with it. :grin:


----------

